# What side of the street are you suppose to walk on?



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

I keep seeing people walking towards the cars instead of away (you can see their face as oppose to their back). I know you are suppose to ride your bike with the cars (away) so your back is turned to them so I thought walking would be the same. Is there something I don't know here?


----------



## bremen (Feb 12, 2005)

i was always taught to walk against traffic, so you can see oncoming vehicles. google agrees with me.

http://walking.about.com/od/beginners/a/safewalkingrule.htm

http://www.bancroftcyberfair.com/walk/police.html


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

Yup walk toward the traffic.

Though if I come to a big curve in the road I might switch sides to be more visible to drivers rounding the corner. I don't think that's something you're officially 'supposed' to do but it always seemed like a good idea to me...


----------



## Anna Phor (Jun 20, 2009)

You walk toward traffic so nothing swipes you from behind. But when you are on a bike, you ARE traffic. So you behave as though you were a car.


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

OOOH good thing I asked!


----------

